# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month August 2011

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your               photo and your name on the cover of the website as the   photo    of     the      month for August 2011! Please only enter a photo   you    own!     Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is  in  the    photo.     Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even  if  it is    prepared  from    a photo -  please no     collages or   modifications    from the  original    photo beyond  overall       color/contrast    correction,  sharpness, basic    touch-ups (e.g.  dust       removal),    etc.

Good luck!

----------


## pez

_Smilisca phaeot_a-masked tree frog

----------


## BG

Hi John I'm sorry but  can you help me  put my pic on  here ,I only can upload them to my album and thats as far i get ,I would love to be in this contest ,Thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Have a look at this: Frog Forum - FAQ: User Profile Features

----------


## wesleybrouwer



----------


## SkeletalFrog

_Ceratophrys cornuta_



I think I need to feed him more...

----------


## nicodimus22

Fowler's toadlet:

----------


## nickc

African Bullfrog

----------


## Michael

Here is my submission for August.

_Dendrobates Lamasi_ 'Orange'  Sitting on the tip of a bromeliad.  From my 40 vertical!

----------


## JimO

I call this one Variabilis Party

----------


## rach

Litoria Aurea Little Golden - Hot pink is definately my colour! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Amy



----------


## rcteem

This is no way my best photo of my frogs but it was "too cute" according to my girlfriend so I decided to post it.



D. Tinc "Matecho" froglets

----------


## IvoryReptiles

This is my first attempt at an entry.....
One of our Budgett's : Lepidobatrachus laevis

You are getting sleepy, so very sleepy......

----------


## Trip

Amazon Milk Frogs - (_Trachycephalus resinifictrix_)

----------



----------


## Katieasaur

Red Eyed Tree Frog- Male - Huey

----------


## phoebe froggy

Male African Bullfrog Pieface

----------


## mommyof4froglovers

[/IMG]

----------


## Viv

Ok. This is one of my 3 Epipedobates Anthonyi 'Zarayunga'.

----------


## nicodimus22

Oops! It appears that in redoing my photobucket album, I have broken my own link.
Here is the same photo again (Fowler's toadlet):

----------


## Don

I'll put in one from a few months back of a _Litoria caerulea_

----------


## Rae

> Hi John I'm sorry but can you help me put my pic on here ,I only can upload them to my album and thats as far i get ,I would love to be in this contest ,Thanks


I have the same problem I can upload pics to my albums but not able to upload them to posts  :Confused: ...

Anyway to get pics from computer and upload them here without useing an outside site?

----------


## Don

> I have the same problem I can upload pics to my albums but not able to upload them to posts ...
> 
> Anyway to get pics from computer and upload them here without useing an outside site?


If the picture is in your albums, go to the album and click on the picture.  Once the page opens, right click on the picture and select "Open in new tab".  Now copy and paste the URL to the "Insert Image" dialog box in your post.

Thats how I do it anyway.


Don

----------



----------


## Rae

Hope this works -crosses fingers-

This is Sam our baby Grey Tree Frog =)

----------


## Don

Ok, Try this.

Go to your album and click on the picture you want to submit.
  Under the picture is a Picture URL (the top url listed)
  Highlight and copy and paste that URL which should end in .jpg

----------


## Rae

Ok hopefully this works lol...

If this works its our baby grey tree frog Sam

----------


## FrogFever

Orange-legged monkey frog. His name is CJ for Crystal Jr. even though he turned out to be a male. Ha.
He is the only frog that has a name...

----------


## rcteem

Its just one picture per person right?

----------


## nicodimus22

> Its just one picture per person right?


Yes it is.

----------


## dlordoftheflies

Exotic introduced endangered litoria raniformis hiding in a water lily flower.

----------

DonLisk, John

----------


## Don

*Bump....   Taking photos until 12pm EST today.*
_ I will have the poll up in the morning with two days to vote!_

Don

----------

John

----------


## Don

Bump!  4 hours until submissions are closed.

----------


## bruster

This is my first Pacman frog. Picked up from Petco about a month ago around the size of a nickle, and already bigger than a silver dollar  :Smile:

----------


## Don

It is now 12am, midnight and the submissions are closed.
The pole will be posted with a 2 day closing time...  good luck everyone.


Don

----------

